

Tube Stations And Rent (How much does it cost to live near Hyde Park Corner?) - calpaterson
http://flatnik.com/blog/1

======
jumblesale
Most of these are mainline stations, not tube stations. Would be interesting
to see a ratio of price and zone to figure out where the cheapest, central
area to rent is.

~~~
calpaterson
Yeah, a lot of them are mainline stations. I wanted to include Overground
stations and thought I might as well include anything in an Oystercard zone.
Just forgot to change the title...:)

I'm going to look into price vs zone, though!

